# Would You Go Squirrel Hunting?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been hot here but supposed to cool down into upper 60's. Thinking the Squirrels should be cutting on Hickory Nuts.

Think I should go or wait until it cools some more I have until September 15 then Deer Season opens?

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Our season doesn't start until October.
I prefer to hunt them after the leaves fall and when it's cold enough to inhibit insects.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you hungry?


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I agree with are you hungry and will you enjoy the hunt? If yep and yep, then heck ya ...nothing better than a fresh meal of squirrels …. best to plink em in the head with a .22 cal in my opinion.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Our season doesn't start until October.
> I prefer to hunt them after the leaves fall and when it's cold enough to inhibit insects.


Our season starts in May allowed 10.

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Our small game seasons open in mid-September here in Minnesota. I can't get in the hunting mood if I can hunt in a tee shirt. That's just me, though. I say grab the .22 and go.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Any time you can get out in the woods while the 93 month a year deer season is not in session is a good time. No matter if it is 100 above or 40 below, you got to take it when you can, when those idiots aren't in the woods. 

Squirrel hunting, like any other form of hunting, is always better with dogs. Find someone with some squirrel dogs, ten times more fun, but not for long, about the time the leaves fall you can see everything the dogs tree. the never ending deer season comes in, with it's hordes of brain dead zombies that think deer are some sort of game animal, challenging to kill, not a vermin to be shot on sight, etc. It's not safe in the woods with people like that, especially if you have four legs.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Our Deer Season runs from September 15 till January 15.

Squirrel Season runs from Saturday before Memorial Day until February 15. Rabbit Season starts October 1 until February 15. But Fall Turkey Season opens October 1 for the month.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would hunt squirrels any time the season is open and I wanted some fresh to to fix.

I hunt them just like deer, in fact i have harvested a bunch from my deer blinds with a reduced load 22 hornet.
Easy to get head shots when they are a setting on a stump 80 yards out cutting on a nut.

 Al


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Our Deer Season runs from September 15 till January 15.
> 
> Squirrel Season runs from Saturday before Memorial Day until February 15. Rabbit Season starts October 1 until February 15. But Fall Turkey Season opens October 1 for the month.
> 
> big rockpile


Yep, the deer hunters and their season. All the conditions they have to put on the game they hunt, for it to be sporting. Stand on your left foot and wear red socks season, and wool trousers only season. It's ridiculous. Get them all spooky with a stick and a string, then switch to some primitive junk, and then when they become completely nocturnal, you can actually use the equipment needed to manage the population, but then you can only kill the ones that are inconsequential to population management. Everybody takes a different vacation time, deer pressured enough to go nocturnal, not pressured enough to actually move. Need a two week gun season, followed by a month of I want to play with primitive junk season. Everybody would put in for the same two weeks, deer would move, and people would be inclined to pull the trigger. Then they could be out of the woods, instead of hanging in treestands for months, a constant threat to the safety of other outdoorsmen. 

They have lost all sense of the role they play, that of population management. With the quest for big horns, the only measure of manhood and success when afield, hunter replacement is at an all time low. Kids can get enough competition with video games, and not freeze to death.

No need to go out with crazy grandpa and his deadly quest for them to kill a bigger buck that some other old geezer's grandkid. They see it for the stupidity it is and they stay home. Outdoor pursuits built around camaraderie and teamwork, pure enjoyment of the outdoors, with game animals that only need to be the right species to be worthy as a measure of success, those activities are not available because deer season and deer management envelopes all available time slots and all management agency resources.

"We would love to let you walk down there in the back forty Timmy, with your **** dog, but two years ago, we saw a "big buck", so we are baiting him with food plots now, so that we can kill him, instead of our neighbor that we are only nice to in church. If a **** dog makes even a single whimper, and that buck smells where they walked through, it will leave our property and go live on the neighbor's property forever."

So Timmy ends up hooked on heroin, and eventually, government sharpshooters manage the deer herd, to keep them out of the flower beds, in the back yards that replaced the back forty, because nobody saw the value in having a back forty, except the city people that are not on heroin. Video games, heroin, and a bunch of old geezers arguing over stupid deer horns. You failed Timmy, that is only a six pointer, he needed to have brow tines, go do heroin failure. Back before the deer consumed all available quail habitat and stomped all the eggs, if you walked into a point and flushed a single quail, and missed it, you were a success.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Yep, the deer hunters and their season. All the conditions they have to put on the game they hunt, for it to be sporting. Stand on your left foot and wear red socks season, and wool trousers only season. It's ridiculous. Get them all spooky with a stick and a string, then switch to some primitive junk, and then when they become completely nocturnal, you can actually use the equipment needed to manage the population, but then you can only kill the ones that are inconsequential to population management. Everybody takes a different vacation time, deer pressured enough to go nocturnal, not pressured enough to actually move. Need a two week gun season, followed by a month of I want to play with primitive junk season. Everybody would put in for the same two weeks, deer would move, and people would be inclined to pull the trigger. Then they could be out of the woods, instead of hanging in treestands for months, a constant threat to the safety of other outdoorsmen.
> 
> They have lost all sense of the role they play, that of population management. With the quest for big horns, the only measure of manhood and success when afield, hunter replacement is at an all time low. Kids can get enough competition with video games, and not freeze to death.
> 
> ...


Hilarious !
Short version .... The deer hunters have created the youth drug problem.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Deerhunters are scum. Always whining and crying about something. Seven months of season, if they don't fill every freezer in the family in that time, maybe time for a different hobby. Quilting, heck, set in a tree and quilt. Probably whine about somebody with bird dogs walking through eight miles upwind and scaring their thimble. They are why accidentally I use FMJ and hold center mass on deer. Scourge of the earth.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Been hot here but supposed to cool down into upper 60's. Thinking the Squirrels should be cutting on Hickory Nuts.
> 
> Think I should go or wait until it cools some more I have until September 15 then Deer Season opens?
> 
> big rockpile


I think you should go. An old guy walking around in the heat with a loaded gun, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> Deerhunters are scum. Always whining and crying about something.


I'm not seeing any whining from the deer hunters.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

That's because you live in eastern north carolina where actual sport hunting for deer is still legal. It's where I go, to deer hunt for the pure enjoyment. Everywhere else it is just vermin control. I love it down there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

different states have very different game laws is what a lot of it equates to.

would I go squirrel hunting , depends how bad I wanted to get out.

I have eaten rabbit and squirrel in the summer , if cooked through they are safe , the thing is do I want to fight with the flies and other insects while I clean them , I would say any day cool enough to not have a fly on your squirrel while cleaning it is a good day to go squirrel hunting.

our Wis squirrel season doesn't open till Sept 15 same time as archery deer.

land owners can take them on their land year round.


----------

